
Is Google Down? - alehul
https://www.google.com/
======
markus_zhang
Alive and kicking at my end. (Canada)

~~~
alehul
Got it, thanks! Wish I could delete this now.

We're based in Boston and the whole office isn't able to get on Google.

Error: This site can’t be reached www.google.com’s server IP address could not
be found. DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN

Edit: It's a DNS issue from our ISP. :(

~~~
markus_zhang
np, glad it works.

